# Game 1: Heat @ Grizzlies



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Wednesday, November 2nd, 2005
8:00 ET (Sun Sports, NBALP)










Miami Heat
(0-0)

vs.









Memphis Grizzlies
(0-0)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Antoine Walker
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
James Posey
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Wayne Simien

</center>


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

So, J-Kap is starting? Interesting. Posey is only out for a game or two, right?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

UD40 said:


> So, J-Kap is starting? Interesting. Posey is only out for a game or two, right?


I think Walker will end up starting vs. the Grizzlies especially if the Grizzlies plan on playing Shane Battier a lot


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kapono seemed like he would start and recent news sounds like Walker...

probably won't know til Tuesday or Wednesday, I personally like Antoine to prove a spark off the bench with the 2nd unit


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Kapono seemed like he would start and recent news sounds like Walker...
> 
> probably won't know til Tuesday or Wednesday, I personally like Antoine to prove a spark off the bench with the 2nd unit


I hope Shandon can play, we may need his def.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> With James Posey out indefinitely with a right thumb injury, Heat coach Stan Van Gundy said Saturday he is leaning toward starting Antoine Walker at small forward in Wednesday's opener at Memphis.
> 
> Posey, who sprained his thumb Oct. 22 against Detroit, will wear a cast for another week before switching to a splint. Although he should be able to play with a splint, Posey said he has no timetable for a return.
> 
> ...


Guess were going to have to wait and see, although he's leaning toward Walker..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

it does sound like Walker, and I dont like it

if walker starts, it will be tough to put posey back as a starter and bench walker when Posey gets healthy. That could cause a lot of problems. 

starting as a 6th man would put that role in walkers mind from the beginning, which I think is for the best


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

I got no idea what the Heat are about, cause have not seen no games except the San Antonio game. But I give the Heat 50/50 shot.This is time to start taking care of business.Going to get my a couple of beers and enjoy the first game. Lets hope we have a good season, you really never know. Especially after the changes. :cheers:


----------



## Rowdy_797 (May 15, 2005)

I dont like the idea of Walker starting. The coach should set a rotation that would be steady as time for experiments is over.


----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

It appears that Battier has slipped into the starting 3 spot for us & Miller will come off the bench. Shane has looked very good all pre-season. Easily our most improved player, with Gasol a close second. We've been playing very good team ball all pre-season. If we're hitting our shots we should be able to handle you guys. I think our team chemistry is a little further along than yours right now. If we aren't hitting from the perimeter, we'll be in trouble cause we can't bang with you guys. Either way, it should be a good game & close to the end. 

I hope J-Will gets his act together for you guys. He was mostly nothing but a pain in the butt for us last year. If Posey plays like he did 2 seasons ago for us, you'll be glad he's on your team. I think you made too many trades this year. I think you were better last year. Only time will tell. Either way, you're still very good and a legit contender. Luck to ya in the East this year.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i think matt walsh should start at small forward.

Anywayz, where are u guys going to watch the Heat season opener? at home? sport bar? im definetly hitting a sports bar!!!!! :cheers: :buddies: :bball: 

GO HEAT!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

im still without power due to hurricane wilma... but ima try and hit up a sports bar


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

:dead: Why can't the game be on today.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*W!*

Should be a good test tonight for the Heat, and hopefully they aren't already thinking about the Pacers and the home opener. Too bad Posey is out, I really wanted to see how this roster/rotation looks in games that count. I don't have much faith in Kapono if he is going to get anything close to starter minutes this season, and I still have a bad taste in my mouth from "the mitten" quiting on Shaq/Lakers during the 2004 play-offs. Other than that, I think the new additions should improve this year's team. I am expecting a win tonight, and a loss will just fuel the media haters that are questioning Riles moves this summer.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

welcome back jeep... 
im hoping for a win, but expecting a loss.
GO HEAT!!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Walker and Haslem guarding Miller and Gasol will be the problem in this game tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll be back in the 2nd half (flag football playoff game)

Hopefully I hear good things when I get back. It's gonna take a good effort on defense, like WSE said above, they have matchup issues just like we do, it comes down to who can execute better and take advantage of them. I think we get it done tonight....

Heat 101
Griz 93


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Yeah, both teams have some match-ups on offense they can take advantage of. I think our offense is going to have to carry us the first month of the season until SVG gets his player rotation set.


NR23, What are we going to argue about this season now that your boy EJ isn't on the same team as my boy Shaq? :whaasup:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Tony Fiorintino (sp?) is an idiot. He such a dumb ***. 

Walker is starting.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq is off early....0-3


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice block by Wade!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That was such a stupid shot by JDubb. At least get your freaking feet set.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

starting off slow.....shaq is way off and wade turning it over


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Maybe that will get him going. Walker is playing good so far. Nice shot!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

14-9 Heat. Let's keep it rolling.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

walker playing really well and wade looks like he is starting to turn it on


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq getting rewarded for not getting back on d


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

rebound the basketball


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

haha..not a bad start lets keep it up, get D-Wade the ball man! Shaq on Pau is not goin so well..Walker is on..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> rebound the basketball


just what i was about to say, its ridiculous, we woule have a alot bigger lead...


----------



## VZA (Jun 28, 2005)

Gasol is taking advantage of us


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

14-9 Heat. Let's keep it rolling.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

It's funny how there getting all the call, pau is gettin eveything, while on the other side, Shaq is getting no calls...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Udonis continues to struggle shooting, comon lets get it on..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade had more time to get a better shot of there. That attempt was ugly


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

And suddenly... Were struggiling...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade makes it look so easy.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

And 1, KEEP PUTTING THE BALL IN HIS HANDS PLEASE...D-WADE


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice drive by J-Dubb..Gasols taking t his ball game over.. Why isnt Shaq or Wade in the game? one of them should always be..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

alright..... who can be stupid enough to take a cheap shot at shaq?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and lol at shaq getting t's up but not that Jake Ts.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq is really struggling. Come on big man!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

We're playing really sloppy right now.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Shaq and U giving us nothing on offense. How can it take over 6 minutes to get DWade his first shot of the game. Payton getting too many minutes for my liking, and taking too many outside shots. But, I guess that is because we don't have a true shooting guard on the bench. If Shaq doesn't end up with at least 20, I don't think we come back to win this game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade and these turnovers

without walker, we'd be in big trouble


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

SVG never knows when to take DWade out of a blow-out. Both him and Walker should be on the bench with Shaq resting for tomorrow's game. :curse:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice win, but we got Indianna to face now..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice game...

I think we should've rested our key guys earlier in the 4th but, that's Stan Van Gundy for ya...

Antoine was the obvious Player of the Game. I just hope when Posey comes back we don't have controversy. He did a great job on the boards and took what was given to him when he scored. 

Wade and Shaq did their thing, Haslem was solid again on the glass. JWill and Zo both looked comfortable and played well tonight. I was a little disappointed with Payton, but I'll give him a free pass for 1 game. Kapono also looked solid in limited minutes.

1/1...next up, the Pacers


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> without walker, we'd be in big trouble


I kept quiet all summer long as you Heat fans bashed the Walker pickup. I won't gloat, I just find this really funny. The way all the experts were talking it seemed like the worst move of the century. Not a shabby first night. I hope you all see what kind of a player he can be after that one.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I would say a very nice win since Shaq really didn't do much tonight. Great game by Walker. :clap: I thought Payton played better in the second half when he was at the point. I don't like him and JWill on the floor together. We need a guard that can hit the 3ball. If not, we better hope Kapono and Walker keep on making their 3s. JWill gets the ball up the floor quick, but once he gives it up, he is not a threat to get it back like DJ was. It will be interesting to see what SVG does with his rotation once everyone is healthy. Walker played great at the 4 when U got in to foul trouble. Haslem looks like he is going to lose some PT.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice win. Great start for 'Toine. J-Will with only 1 turnover, Kapono with 3 treys off the bench and we hold Memphis to 34%. But the turnovers have to come down, 18 is waaaay too many.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

A.W.#8 said:


> I kept quiet all summer long as you Heat fans bashed the Walker pickup. I won't gloat, I just find this really funny. The way all the experts were talking it seemed like the worst move of the century. Not a shabby first night. I hope you all see what kind of a player he can be after that one.


I only posted once this summer after the trade, and was always in favor of getting Walker. Walker has never played with anyone like Shaq, or a combo like Shaq and DWade. They will make his game so much better and easier most nights. He should be an All-Star this year if SVG is going to play him close to 40 minutes a game. :yes: I just hope Shaq can handle losing a few points of his average to AW.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

A.W.#8 said:


> I kept quiet all summer long as you Heat fans bashed the Walker pickup. I won't gloat, I just find this really funny. The way all the experts were talking it seemed like the worst move of the century. Not a shabby first night. I hope you all see what kind of a player he can be after that one.



good post...love ur name btw :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Always great when you get a chance to rest Shaq before the 2nd night of a back to back.

Can't wait for the home opener tomorrow.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Good season opener. Something that I noticed that Walker does when he rebounds in the defensive end, first thing he looks up for the touchdown pass, caught WAde and Shaq for easy dunks. If we lock down in defense, like parts in the second half, and play, pass the ball around, and when you run the break calm down if you don't find and easy shot, Kapono kind of impressed me, his shot look nice. I hope this is a sign of big things. I know we should easily make the playoffs if healthy, but am looking for that Championship feel.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i knew walker would thrive in our system. what a game. he was everywhere. kapono has been a pleasant surprise, hit 3's were huge. i still feel for haslem.. i know its early, but do we even need him anymore? i love haslem but he seems unhappy, and it's just not him out there.
it was amazing how shaq struggled and we still won. and by 20.. crazy


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> i knew walker would thrive in our system. what a game. he was everywhere. kapono has been a pleasant surprise, hit 3's were huge. i still feel for haslem.. i know its early, but *do we even need him anymore?* i love haslem but he seems unhappy, and it's just not him out there.
> it was amazing how shaq struggled and we still won. and by 20.. crazy


He's easily one of the most important parts of this team. You don't see that by reading box scores. He does the little things, the intangables, that's why he's in the league and starting on a championship caliber team.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> He's easily one of the most important parts of this team. You don't see that by reading box scores. He does the little things, the intangables, that's why he's in the league and starting on a championship caliber team.


For real, the man is the gritty in the pain. and the refs keep calling phanton fouls on him. People just don't see the little things I guess.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Trust me - it's a curse that Walker had a game like that. You DO NOT want Walker shooting that much. And you DO NOT want Walker shooting that many 3's. He had a nice game - so now he'll think he's a great player. He's not. His shooting % blows. He always could rebound and should focus on that.

Not baiting here just be honest as a guy who watched him for many years as a C's fan. Last night was the worst thing that could have happened to the Heat in the long run...


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Whatever you say, Causeway. He's only going to get better and more efficient as everyone figures out everyone else in SVG's system.

And if he had Battier guarding him in this game (didn't see it), then he's a better player than I thought.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice win for us. Antoine Walker, what a nice surprise. If only he can play with that intensity for the whole season, we'll scare every team into losing. Franchise record for rebs in game 1? Holy hell.

Shaq was sort of a dissapointment. Wade did his part as usual. Udon looks a little rusty. I'm liking Kapono, he did a fine job, as did J Williams and Zo off the bench. Payton was pretty crappy. But it is game one, and we blew out the other team, so great team effort all around. For the guys who couldn't really get it goin last night, there's 81 more games left to play.

GO HEAT!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"Dwyane Wade is so good, it's stupid" One of the Sport Center guys said that when they showed one of his dunks.


----------

